
Credit Karma announces completely free tax prep product - billhendricksjr
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/07/business/dealbook/automated-assistants-will-soon-make-a-bid-for-your-finances.html?ref=business&amp;_r=1
======
billhendricksjr
I changed the headline because the headline buried the lead. The headline
should have read "Credit Karma Takes On TurboTax, H&R Block With Free Tax
Filings" as this Forbes article
([http://www.forbes.com/sites/laurengensler/2016/12/07/credit-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/laurengensler/2016/12/07/credit-
karma-free-tax-filings/#14a464893b3d)) did.

